# Evo frameset



## chat2rsl (Dec 7, 2008)

Does anyone know the colors for the frameset only?


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

I believe it will be the Team and white only


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

pedalingsquares said:


> I believe it will be the Team and white only


No Ultimate paint job?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

FYI: I was just at my LBS and they told me that the framesets will be available some time in December for $3,200 which is the same price as the SuperSix Hi-Mod frameset (I'm in NJ). They weren't sure about the colors.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Any word on frame set color options?


----------



## chat2rsl (Dec 7, 2008)

Team is available for sure. I ordered mine a few days after the original post. It should be in this week.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

chat2rsl said:


> Team is available for sure. I ordered mine a few days after the original post. It should be in this week.


Awesome. Post some pics when you get it. :thumbsup:

I like the team as well out of the painted frames but it feels like a crime to put all that weight on with a frame like this.


----------



## chat2rsl (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah probably so but vanity has it's price. The rest of the colors have zero appeal to me. I expect to build the bike with SRAM Red wit 808 Firecrest tubulars for under 15 pounds. I live less than a mile from the ocean on the east coast and ride dead flats. An extra quarter pound for aesthetics is nothing for me but understand concerns where weight is a bigger concern.


----------

